# Bloated pheno with sores



## bmarine (May 24, 2013)

Hey all, so I'm having some problems with my female phenochilus. She's been acting fine mostly, but lately is getting more and more bloated and has these weird sores on her body and face. Any idea on what it is and what to do about it?
She's been on the same food (Dainichi pellets) for about a year and has been fine, so there have been no diet changes, and we've tried cutting down on feeding.
Let me know what you all think!


----------



## bmarine (May 24, 2013)

Here's some pictures.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It may be water quality related?

Can you post your test results for nitrate at least?

How often do you do water changes, how much water do you change weekly and how many gallons is the aquarium?


----------



## bmarine (May 24, 2013)

I was thinking that too, but its a 90 gallon with about a 20 gallon sump that we change about 40% once a week. Nitrates are at 40, so not great, but not too terrible, but no nitrites or ammonia.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks! Nitrates are a bit high IMO so consider either increasing the amount of water or do a couple changes a week.

Do you also check for GH and KH?

What if any additives besides a dechlorinator are you using?


----------



## bmarine (May 24, 2013)

I have not checked GH and KH yet. And the only other thing added into the tank is epsom salt weekly.


----------



## bmarine (May 24, 2013)

Any sort of medication or treatment I should do?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

First you need to figure out what is wrong with her so that you don't cause more harm by giving the wrong treatment.

Since she is eating, it is not bloat.

Are the spots caused by harassment? I would isolate her in a hospital tank with nitrates around 10ppm and see if she improves away from the other fish and with cleaner water. (40ppm is barely safe, as Deeda said I would get that down to 10ppm in the main tank as well but not all in one water change...change 50% daily.


----------

